# the army



## bev (Mar 24, 2009)

There is a lady on the other childrens forum i am on whose son is 15 and is thinking of joining the army - but after a bit of research it seems that a lot of diabetics are discharged on medical grounds -does anyone have any links or information i could pass on to them? Thanks. Bev


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Mar 24, 2009)

Don't have any links, but from my limited knowledge i think it depends on the duties you are doing. If you are front line troops then they can't afford for you to go hypo as it puts the rest of the unit at risk. If you are clerical I think you are OK, but my knowldege is limited and it is a long time since my friend saw active duty...


----------



## Steff (Mar 24, 2009)

If it's type 1 diabetes where you're insulin dependent---yes, you can be discharged from the military. I don't know about type 2 which can be managed with diet and oral medication.


----------



## aymes (Mar 24, 2009)

As I understood it diabetics cannot join the army, but whether that's all duties or not I don't know. I've found this on the recruitment site.

http://www.armyjobs.mod.uk/howdoijoin/canijoin/Pages/DoYouHaveaMedicalCondition.aspx

I have seen people on this site who've mentioned being in the army in the past so they may be able to advise better


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Bev,

That boy is in pretty much the same situation as myself. I would like to join up but sadly, diabetes prevents me from doing so. Diabetics are not allowed to join the forces in any capacity what so ever. 

However, at the moment I am figthing a little battle to try and get this reversed. I reckon diabetics can do this. We could quite easily be in the support arms; by that I mean Royal Signals, Royal Electrical and Mechanical Engineers, Intelligence Corps too. What I have done up to now is write to my MP. My CCF contingent commander has also put pen to paper and given me a statement that says I can do this. This is going on what he has seen of me over the past few years as an NCO in my school's cadet force. He knows what he is talking about too. He is a Territorial Army officer who did six months in Iraq in 2008. My consultant has also written to the armed forces minister on my behalf, he has also found a study conducted in Finland on the experiences of type one Diabetics in military service. I could forward these things to you if you wanted. Just send me a private message with an external e-mail if you want me to do that.

Tom H


----------



## bev (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks all - i will report back to them and if they need anything more i may ask you Tom! Thanks again. Bev


----------



## bev (Mar 24, 2009)

Tom,
Are you on facebook - as the other forum have found your details i think! Someone just mentioned that you are thinking of campaigning! Bev


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Bev,

I do have facebook. There is one of my things on the DUK page there. Feel free to add me if you want.

Tom H


----------



## bev (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Tom, but i dont subscribe to it - i wouldnt know what to do on it! Bev


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey Bev,

No worries. If you want to ask anything just fire away (pardon the pun) and I'm more than happy to answer anything.

Tom H


----------



## katie (Mar 24, 2009)

I really don't get how a diabetic could be in the front line in Afganistan?!

Unless it's a case of "I will sign my life away... it doesnt matter if i get my insulin or can test..." etc

You can hardly find breaks for testing and have a little fridge in desert.

Please explain how this is possible because i'm quite obviously ignorant on this subject.


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 25, 2009)

I did see a youtube video of a US soldier who went and fought on the front line, but I can't find it now, I will keep looking though. 

I think that if you are diagnosed with diabetes whilst in the forces you might be able to stay but in a different role.


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here are links to a video and an article about an American soldier who was deployed to Iraq in 2004. His name is Mark Thompson, a type one diabetic.

http://www.veoh.com/browse/videos/category/comedy/watch/v480324CReahTtP#

http://www.diabetes.org/diabetes-forecast/jul2005/back.jsp

If people are interested, I have got hold of a copy about the Finnish army which now allows diabetics into service if they meet certain conditions prior to joining. If you want me to send a copy to you just send me a private message with an external e-mail address. 

Tom H


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks Tom, thats the one I was talking about.


----------



## katie (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks, i'm just going to watch it now.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 26, 2009)

*Diabetes And The Army - thread on ARRSE*

There was a thread on ARRSE (ARmy Rumour SErvice) recently - see http://www.arrse.co.uk/cpgn2/Forums/viewtopic/t=111952/postdays=0/postorder=asc/start=0.html

I know for a fact that a Royal Navy ship had 2 passengers with diabetes for a few days a few years ago. Perhaps that might be the most appropriate of the British armed forces to attempt to allow recruits with diabetes to enter.


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Copepod,

I think I know which thread you might be talking about there  How would something like the Royal Signals sound for you? I recall that the paper which I have mentioned earlier was based on the results of diabetics being in a Signal regiment. Or, how about Royal Engineers?

Tom H


----------



## Copepod (Mar 26, 2009)

Only suggested Royal Navy, as the whole service is based on ships or bases, although some individuals are serving in Iraq and Afghanistan (submarines being a special case). Of the Army, RAMC / RADC / QARANC, Royal Signals, REME seem most suitable, followed by Royal Engineers, RMP and some parts of RLC.


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Copepod,

I was thinking on pretty much the same sort of lines as you are regading what parts of the forces diabetics could theoretically join. I was also think Royal Artillery too. Signals followed by engineers would be what I'd want to do. That's despite me going to university in September to study applied biomedical science! 

If people want to ask about what I'm doing regarding being allowed to join the forces goes just send me a private message. If there are people who are serious about wanting to join the forces I'm more than willing to give as much help as I can.

Tom H


----------



## carolyn (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi.
Thought you might like to read this from a soldier re the frio holder.



Back From Iraq: A Soldier's Story
Staff Sergeant Mark Thompson convinced the Army that having type 1 diabetes shouldn't keep him from serving in Iraq. by Laurie The desert air, especially if there was any wind, "felt like sticking your head in the oven while cooking the Thanksgiving turkey," Thompson said. But Thompson was holding his own, and so were his Frio pouches. He never even needed the refrigerator. And by February of this year, Thompson had completed his tour of duty in Iraq Meyers
________
DICK S


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 29, 2009)

I'd like to get the feeling of what the general concensus is here regarding diabetes and the army. I for one reckon that it can be done. So what I want to know is how many others reckon that it can be done?

I personally would like to go to Sandhurst and train to be an officer. I'd like people's opinions.

Tom H


----------



## Copepod (Mar 29, 2009)

Unfortunately, "general consensus" is too vague. The current situation is that no-one with diabetes can start training, either as officer or soldier. Those already trained who develop diabetes can remain in service, under restrictions of where they can serve, so callled "medically downgraded". As most who develop diabetes as fit young adults need insulin, this is the main type to consider. Plus, service in some different regiments and corps might be easier with diabetes than others. I served as a TA Nursing Officer for 4 years in early 1990s (before diagnosis), and can honestly say that nothing I did while serving would be impossible with diabetes - in fact, I am probably still a lot fitter and better at map reading and field craft, in particular than most of my former colleagues (during my 2 week junior officers course, with 2 male doctors, 1 male dentist and 6 other female nursing officers, I was the only one able to map read in the dark, so got virtually no sleep during a 48 hour exercise as instructors always got me to map read on night patrols and to literally tuck my female colleagues into their bashas!) In general, I reckon officer service might be easier to manage with diabetes than service in the ranks, although there are usually more applicants than officer-training places, so more difficult from that point of view to achieve a change. In terms of units, I reckon that medical units (QARANC, RAMC, RADC and RAVC) would be the first corps to try, followed by Royal Signals, REME, RLC, RMP, some trades of RE, ground trades of AAC, then Royal Artillry, then cavalry and finally, infantry. However, Royal Navy ships might be more suitable, although the traditional approach of the senior service might be even harder to overcome. RAF is often seen as the most progressive of the services eg integrating women and men, so also worth considering - particularly medical and technical / engineering / communication branches. 

Not sure that an American soldier who managed to break his pump soon after starting his tour of duty in Iraq helps the cause! It's important to distinguish that most insulin users in the UK don't use pumps, and that UK forces tours of duty are usually 6 months, rather than 12 for US forces.


----------



## mikep1979 (Mar 29, 2009)

well my thoughts are that it is wrong to exclude a diabetic from any part of the armed forces. if it is kept under control why shouldnt we be able to do our bit for queen and country? i am an ex forces and i know for a fact that most well controlled diabetics would be able to cope with life in the army. as for uk forces doing a 6 month tour it is true you are sent for 6 months but more often than not your tour is extended till a relief regiment ( regiment to take over duties) can be trained up on certain skills needed to replace regiment already out in country. us soldiers are sent packing after between 9 and 11 months. they never serve a full tour of 12 now. hasnt happened since vietnam. if i had the chance now to be able to go back in to the army i would jump at the chance, but as i would only ever want to serve in my old regiment even with what your planning it wouldnt happen for me. i think we as diabetics shouldnt be restricted to what service and regiments we are allowed into. if you can do it then why shouldnt you be allowed to? i understand that they think we will all keel over and die due to diabetes, but in this day and age when we are being told we can be anything we want why is it that some institutions are still acting like dinosaurs? whitehall needs to wake up and smell the coffee. you could make all the right adjustments to ration packs etc that would be needed for diabetics also with carb counting you could get away with current ration packs if you wanted (i would want them to sort them out personally cos as i remember they are nasty unless laced with tones of tabasco sauce). well thats my take on this folks lol


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Mike,

My sentiments exactly, we don't just keel over and die because of diabetes. Things have come on so much in the past ten years as people like Copepod and myself have seen. I recall you saying that you were a para. I think that diabetics could serve as airborne soldiers but in the support element, i.e. Signals and gunners. As for the rat packs, well, the ones that I have eaten very recently on cadet exercises were quite good. Tobasco is only needed in the case of the corned beef hash! Though one to avoid is the tuna and pasta option which, as I found out at my expense, is not very friendly to the stomach when combined with tobasco. You can quite easily adapt the meals in them. When I did my Duke of Edingburgh's expedition in the summer I used 24 hr packs. The carb values are very similar to the commercially available ones so I just based my doses on them and the previous expeditions that I had done. The only thing that was slightly troublesome was the fact that I was getting too much Levemir. Other than that, I encountered no problems.

Tom H


----------



## mikep1979 (Mar 29, 2009)

i agree with most of what your saying tom, but i dont think that diabetics should not be given the chance to be front line troops. when i was in i would have gladly had a diabetic besides me, so long as he was competent  at his job.


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 29, 2009)

I see where you're coming from Mike. I have a diabetic friend and I was his platoon commander for my most recent field day that we did through CCF. I was totally comfortable with having him there as I knew he would look after himself and I was there to look after him if anything untoward happened. I thik you're right that if someone can handle themselves to the best of their abilities and their team trust them to do that and know what to do if something goes wrong I don't see why we couldn't be front line troops. Personally I would to to the Rifles/Paras if I could go into the infantry. 
If anything were to come of my correspondance with my MP do you think that asking to join the TA would be a good thing for when I go to uni provided that I do suceed?

Tom H


----------



## Copepod (Mar 29, 2009)

*try UOTC*

Although I served in the TA as Nursing Officer, while undertaking my first degree, the more usual approach is for students to join UOTC (University Officer Training Corps). I have just looked up medical restrictions for UOTC - and diabetes is NOT on the list of immediate barriers or disqualifications of medical grounds for UOTC - see http://www.army.mod.uk/UOTC/7209.aspx. So that might be a way in? UOTC training times fit in better with university terms / work loads than TA, although I always managed, sometimes by doing an attachment to a military hospital (twice) or going with another unit (several members of my unit went to Farnborough Air Show with a nearby Field Ambulance unit), instead of going on my unit annual camp, and I often went on training weekends during Christmas, Easter and summer breaks. Might be worth a call to London UOTC, which includes students from Brighton - see http://www.army.mod.uk/UOTC/5682.aspx


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah UOTC might well be a way in. Though I do think that the TA would be a better yard stick of my abilities than UOTC would be. I'm definitely going to give it a crack when the time comes though. Copepod, what to you think of Mike's thoughts about diabtics serving as front line infantry? I reckon artillery would be more appropriate seeing as the way that they are now employed is to carry out their traditional role and to carry out some roles normally done by the infantry. 

Tom H


----------



## Copepod (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Tom
I can't really comment about infantry service, or artillery for that matter, as I never came into contact, except with a few injured servicemen and fathers of newborn babies in a maternity unit. I spent 3 days interpretting for a visiting Spanish engineer officer, planning an exchange visit with a Royal Engineers unit. However, Mike has experienced life in the Parachure Regiment, so he knows what he's talking about. Even within infantry, there is a huge range of roles - airborne, light, armoured, ceremonial / guards etc.
But, I would also look at Royal Navy and RAF to see if there is any similar push for people with diabetes to serve there, as shared experiences might be useful, even if you're not considering those services.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2009)

Tom, have you looked into what the 'pilots with diabetes' people have to do? I know it's a different matter, but there might be some pointers in what they have to provide that could help support your case that diabetics can be highly responsible and physically capable people.


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Northerner,

I haven't thought about that. Could you give me a few pointers about where to begin? Diabetics are more than capable of doing everything that a non diabetic person can do. Take a look at this nutcase/man with a point to prove:

http://runningwithdiabetes.com/

Tom H


----------



## mikep1979 (Mar 30, 2009)

i have looked at the pilots with diabetes site and it is full of good info, but is aimed at people who were pilots before diagnosis. tom the idea of the army oneday letting us so called inferior people in to be able to serve our country is one that i am very happy to support and i would be happy to lend my voice to it. i have looked into a few things myself and it seems that only in the british army are squadies kicked out (termed medically discharged) due to being unfit to continue duties. i have seen the us soldier who did a tour in iraq and think he did a very good job, but its to little in the bigger scheme of things. the government needs to be made aware that diabetics are not second class humans and we, when fit and and in good health, have the same endurance as a regular squadie, if not some of us would be fitter. Also we should be looking for duk to help in this matter.


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I think that's my next move sorted then Mike. I'll get onto DUK and give bring them up to speed on what I want to do and do everything to get them on board backing myself and other diabetics who wish to do this up.

Tom H


----------



## HelenM (Mar 30, 2009)

> when fit and and in good health, have the same endurance as a regular squadie,


  I sympathise,  I try to do everything I can to show that diabetes won't stop me .. However, I also see it from the other side.
 A type 1 needs access to insulin, test strips and needles etc
This has to be a potential problem. Even people in so called support services have to be able to go anywhere.   As an engineering officer in the RAF my OH went to the Falklands  and Belize . His colleagues have served in the Gulf, Bosnia and Afghanistan
During the Falklands conflict , people from all branches, had to evacuate ships very quickly,(after they were hit). There would not have been the time to make sure that that an individual had enough diabetic supplies for an indefinite period.  There are many scenarios where being type 1 might be adding an extra risk.  
 When someone has been in the services for some time and has had an expensive training or developed a specialism, it makes economic sense,  to allow them to continue if they develop medical problems. One of our friends remained in even though he had lost his legs.  Another (quite senior officer)  became very overweight ,unfit and developed type 2. He was discharged but then re employed on the same job as a civilian. On the other hand another friend was discharged with a benign brain tumour. However,when selecting recruits they surely have to look for people with the least risk.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2009)

I wonder if in countries where they still conscript, they exclude diabetics on medical grounds?

Tom, the website for pilots with diabetes is:

http://www.pilotswithdiabetes.com/pages/uk.html


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Northerner,

The paper I mentioned earlier was about Finland where they do conscript but allow diabetics in provided that they meet requirements.

HelenM,

I understand what you are pointing out but due to advances in technology over the past decade I can now quite happily carry around a month's worth of insulin and test strips in my bag alongside a laptop, work and various other things. I know from my cadet experiences that you can adapt the kit to fit your requirements. For me on the last few exercises all that meant was an extra pouch on my webbing rig to accomodate my insulin pens, blood machine, some hypo treatment, a glucagon jab. I still had room and was able to cram some food into that pouch aswell. In the other pouches you'd find the rest of my food, more hypo treatment, another glucagon jab, mess tins, a water bottle and magzines for my rifle. There was still some room to spare. It is quite easy to carry a decent amount of diabetes related things. For example, when I'm at school I carry about 12 days worth of insulin in the same pocket as my blood machine. I carry one pen, about a dozen needles for my pen, lancets for my finger pricker, test strips for at least a week and hypo treatment. This fits very easily into my suit and is all very concealable. You wouldn't know it was there unless you had a look through my pockets.

Tom H


----------



## katie (Mar 30, 2009)

Obviously I think anyone should be allowed in the army, dispite any condition such as Diabetes.  There is one thing I still don't understand since I watched that video you posted. He had to keep going to the medic and was injected with those big needles.  How did he get to the medics all the time, aren't they ever left without them?

And what happens if he keeps going low during fighting?  That guy kept going high, but it could be the oposite for someone else.


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 30, 2009)

From what I recall is that he took a supply of diabetic needles with him but he ran out. He would have been confined to a base I presume. Mike, any thoughts on that? The lows are what the army are scared of but what I need to prove is that we aren't low all day every day. We don't just keel over without very good reason.

Tom H


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 31, 2009)

Northerner,

Cheers for the link, I've taken a look. It seems very good and all common sense really. SAme principles could be applied in what I seek to do perhaps?

Tom H


----------



## mikep1979 (Mar 31, 2009)

hi tom, yeah my thoughts would have been he was confined to base as he would have to have been closely monitored due to the fact he would have been a test study and if anything went drastically wrong and he had been brought back in a sack then the u.s army would have been for the high jump. unfortunately he wasnt a very good test case in my eyes due to the fact he was on a pump and not on injections. now if all forces applicants had to be on an insulin pump before being considered then maybe pct's would have to re think their criteria for funding so it is al going to take time. it is all politics right now and it is a dirty game to play, but dont get down tom and keep fighting the fight. i'm sure i speak for most on here when i say we are right behind you.


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Mike, 

I see what you mean about the pump. I saw my doctor last Monday to chat about one. He said that seeing as I'm a cadet and consequently running/crawling around fields on overnight things due to fears of cannula's becoming dislodged. Pumps aren't tough and can't take a bit of punishment like pens can. My doc has written to the armed forces minister asking him to look into my case seeing as my MP has passed on my correspondance to him. 

I must point out that the first time I attempted this I was turned down. That was due to my poor planning, research and expectations of the politicians concerned. I expected them to do research when they didn't. Now I have done much better research and continue to research things look better now.

Tom H


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 1, 2009)

Just remembered somthing that might interest you. I was told this when speaking to one of the top MODY researchers. Some people with MODY2 (glucokinase) diabetes have been cleared to join the army, not have usual driving restrictions placed on them. This is because they in general have stable blood sugars that don't deteriorate and doe snot require medication. 

If it's what you want then keep fighting


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 2, 2009)

I definitely will be keeping up the fight with this one. I wonder if anyone on here is from DUK? 
I will get in touch with DUK sooner or later. Hoepfully sooner. I wonder what help they can offer?

Tom H


----------



## Copepod (Apr 2, 2009)

Tom - you might like to look up on the Diabtetes UK website the campaign regarding firefighters with diabetes. There are now guidelines that permit those with well controlled diabetes to join and remain in fire services / brigades.


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks Copepod. I'll do that and get their opinion on what I'm trying to do. 

Mike, what was your role in the paras? Did you do anything special? Sorry if that comes across as patronising 

I've tried to contact the Finnish army over the past few months but still no joy with that one. I've read that the Isreali forces allow diabetics to do limited service so I think I should get in touch with them soon.

Would people be happy if I were to point DUK in the direction of this message board, more specifically this topic?

Tom H


----------



## Copepod (Apr 5, 2009)

Israeli Defence Forces are largely conscript / national service, whereas UK armed forces are all volunteers - worth keeping the distinction in mind when researching different approaches to service with diabetes.


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for pointing that out Copepod, I'll bear that in mind. At the moment I am in the process of contacting DUK.

Tom H


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 6, 2009)

Just to say that I've e-mailed DUK today and I'm now waiting for a reply.

Tom H


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 6, 2009)

hi tom not patronising at all . i was a recon specialist in the para pathfinders when i was forced to quit. started out as a lowly rifleman and advanced to be schooled in the art of many things including marksmanship and demolition techniques. i was also going for selection for another regiment as id served over the mandatory amount of years i needed to to become able to go for it. i also have close protection qualifications and evasive/ offensive driving qualifications from my time in the army. as you can see tom even though i started low down i made it to a very highly skilled level.


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for that info Mike. Talking theoretically here, supposing that I did succeed and was allowed to go to RMAS and join the TA for my time at uni I suppose I'd be looking for a regiment that was progressive in its outlook? I don't really know much about the various regiments that there are apart from my CCF sponsor regiment. Any ideas?

Tom H


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 6, 2009)

hi tom, it all depends on what you want to do when your in the army as to regiments to choose and also how quick you want to move up the ranks etc.

if i was going in now i would probably still choose the para's as i love nothing more than yomping round the hills and carrying heavy rucksacks and also playing with guns and explosives. however i have a few mates who are ex airborne but were in the support arms of it i.e logistics and the likes.

now if your looking for a trade you can get a good job with on the outside then best thing to do is look at either the sigs or engineers. hope this helps you some


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks Mike. Do you have an idea of which units would be open minded enough to attempt this sort of thing? Personally I was thinking airborne gunners. I like things going bang! With the degree I'm planning on doing in September I'd have something to do on the outside so to speak. I'm going to do a degree in Applied Biomedical Science. My granddad was engineers so I might just go to them instead of the gunners. Signals sound good too. 

Tom H


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 7, 2009)

well tom as in who would be open minded to try this, it's gonna be up to the government and also mod to decide that. my thoughts would be logistics corp and maybe the signals would be the test case units. however if it is not where you wanna be then once you have completed the required test period to prove you can do it then you should be able to transfer units to one more suited to you. if i was going back in i would be back to my old unit, but im just a nutter who loves going target shooting and also making things go bang. i would really look into which units serbe the sort of trades you want to do. as your degree is in medical side of things maybe try the scab pickers?? (medical corp) you can rise through the ranks quick in them and also you can get into sides of it where you wouldnt be placed near the front line. however not all meds are based away from front line. i think it is best to just concentrate on which units you are interested in and then research them to see what is involved.


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks Mike, I'll be having a look at things like the gunners and signallers. Maybe people like the infantry too. What do you know about the Rifles Regiment or the Fusiliers?

Cheers,

Tom H


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 7, 2009)

hi tom, not sure if they would be the first place the army would send people who are going in with diabetes. my experiences of the para's is very very different to a lot of others as i knew i was signing up to a hard unit and also i was going in as a career soldier so i wanted to be in for a long time. as for your motives tom they are your own and i would not like to say which units you should go for or not. that choice is yours and if i were you i would fight it all the way to get the unit you want.


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello All,

I've had a reply from DUK and I'm waiting for either my MP's office or DUK to liase between themselves. Basically DUK gave me their position on Daibetics and jobs which was:

"...they should not incur any blanket bans and their suitability for a role should be based on an individual medical assessment."

Hopefully this will be helpful, however, DUK's main focus at the moment is on the emergency services and not, sadly the armed forces. 

Tom H


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 19, 2009)

hi tom,

the good thing is if this blanket ban is lifted off the emergency services then the armed forces should in effect follow the lead as they use a fairly similar recruitment process as the emergency service. however this may be a while coming.

have duk told you why they cant support your action as well as pushing for themselves?? it wouldnt be to hard to put something in writing for you. also they could ask you to be the front man for it and just contact them if and when you needed advice and support off them.

anyway good luck and keep me informed mate 

mike


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi All,

Just thought I'd give a little up date on what I'm doing as regards DUK's involvement with myself. I've just e-mailed them asking them to put their support into writing and pass it on to my MP's office. I'm going to get DUK and my MP's office speaking with each other soon.

Tom H


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2009)

good luck x


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

good luck tom and let me know how your getting on with it all.

p.s good luck at uni mate


----------



## Freddie99 (May 1, 2009)

Just to say that I've had a response back from DUK, they're happy to put their support for me into writing and I should be getting that within two weeks.

Tom H


----------



## Steff (May 1, 2009)

great news there Tom x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 1, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Hi Northerner,
> 
> I haven't thought about that. Could you give me a few pointers about where to begin? Diabetics are more than capable of doing everything that a non diabetic person can do. Take a look at this nutcase/man with a point to prove:
> 
> ...



my god ive just looked at this link... wow it just goes to show what you can achieve if you put your mind to it. hope you manage to sort everything out Tom.


----------



## Freddie99 (May 21, 2009)

Just to say that a letter from DUK will be coming through very soon. I'll copy up some choice sections and put them onto here.


----------



## Sucr`e (May 22, 2009)

bev said:


> There is a lady on the other childrens forum i am on whose son is 15 and is thinking of joining the army - but after a bit of research it seems that a lot of diabetics are discharged on medical grounds -does anyone have any links or information i could pass on to them? Thanks. Bev


Unless things have changed dramatically in the British Armed Forces if a person is not in perfect health, he/she will not get in.Before I was a type 2, I was in the army.R.A.O.C. And a person had to be in A,1. Condition.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 22, 2009)

Sucr`e said:


> Unless things have changed dramatically in the British Armed Forces if a person is not in perfect health, he/she will not get in.Before I was a type 2, I was in the army.R.A.O.C. And a person had to be in A,1. Condition.



nope nothing has changed for the british army, but a lot of other countries are experimenting with allowing diabetics to join up and serve. we just want the government and the armed forces to give it a go really. as an ex forces lad myself who was discharged because i became a type 1 i know wjhat its like to have your life stripped away from you


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello everyone,

A bit of good new. My MP's office is arranging to meet with Diabetes UK to talk things over. DUK will state that they don't support the blanket bans that are in place and that they believe that diabetics should be subject to an induvidual assesment prior to being allowed to join.

I'm also planning to ask DUK or my MP to suggest that if anything happens regarding this, that I be allowed to join my local branch of the TA. I think this would help me to formulate protocols to adopt when I'm training and a series of "actions on" things for people to be able to cope with me being affected in some way by diabetes. Any thoughts on the matter?

Tom H


----------



## runner (Jun 7, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> my god ive just looked at this link... wow it just goes to show what you can achieve if you put your mind to it. hope you manage to sort everything out Tom.



Dead impressive!  How on earth did he manage to maintain a steady glucose level throughout!

Tom,  I think what you're doing is really impressive too and wish you the best of luck, even though as a mother, the last thing I'd want a young man to do is join the forces.  However, i think everyone should strive to do what they want to and follow their dream...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 7, 2009)

runner said:


> Dead impressive!  How on earth did he manage to maintain a steady glucose level throughout!
> 
> Tom,  I think what you're doing is really impressive too and wish you the best of luck, even though as a mother, the last thing I'd want a young man to do is join the forces.  However, i think everyone should strive to do what they want to and follow their dream...



can i ask why your so against the armed forces???


----------



## runner (Jun 7, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> can i ask why your so against the armed forces???



Hi Mike,  I'm not - my father fought in the 2nd world war and life would have been a very different story if we had not won.  I have every respect for our forces but I do question our _government_ about some of the conflicts it enters us  into.  I think the way some veterans have been treated by the government is deplorable and I'm glad the Ghurkers won their day.  I still think the families of every 1st world war soldier suffering from shell-shock, who was shot, should receive an unconditional apology and those who returned from the gulf and elswhere with health and medical conditions deserve our and the government's full support.

As a mother, I feel so sad every time I hear of a young man dying - that's all.  I hate  injustice and war and what is does to people, but reckognise that sometimes it's the only option. 

Hope this reassures you and answers your question.


----------



## bev (Jun 7, 2009)

Tom, just to say Well done! Your a true inspiration - you have worked hard to get to this stage and i wish you well. I too wouldnt like one of mine being in the army - not because i dont respect what they do - but because i couldnt bare it if anything happend to them! I am against violence and i can never see why we have to have wars. But thats just my personal opinion - it doesnt mean i dont respect what people in the army actually do. I think most mothers would feel the same. Bev


----------



## runner (Jun 7, 2009)

Cheers Bev, i think you probably explained it better than me!  

Don't let me put you off tho' Tom - I'd feel proud of you fighting your corner if I were you're Mum. Go for it!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 7, 2009)

runner said:


> Hi Mike,  I'm not - my father fought in the 2nd world war and life would have been a very different story if we had not won.  I have every respect for our forces but I do question our _government_ about some of the conflicts it enters us  into.  I think the way some veterans have been treated by the government is deplorable and I'm glad the Ghurkers won their day.  I still think the families of every 1st world war soldier suffering from shell-shock, who was shot, should receive an unconditional apology and those who returned from the gulf and elswhere with health and medical conditions deserve our and the government's full support.
> 
> As a mother, I feel so sad every time I hear of a young man dying - that's all.  I hate  injustice and war and what is does to people, but reckognise that sometimes it's the only option.
> 
> Hope this reassures you and answers your question.



wasnt having a go runner 

just im ex forces and love to know the reasons why people like to think all soldiers are well bad people.

i come from a family with a long history in both the uk and us armed forces.

i understand the concerns of a mother and agrre that the government have sent us into some really bad places, but when you sign up you agree to do the bidding of these puppet masters no matter how horrid it may be.


----------



## runner (Jun 7, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> wasnt having a go runner
> 
> i understand the concerns of a mother and agrre that the government have sent us into some really bad places, but when you sign up you agree to do the bidding of these puppet masters no matter how horrid it may be.



No probs   I think it's healthy and good to exchange views - as long as you agree with me LOL


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 7, 2009)

runner said:


> No probs   I think it's healthy and good to exchange views - as long as you agree with me LOL



lol well i do make a habit of never arguing with  a lady hehehehehe


----------



## runner (Jun 7, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i do make a habit of never arguing with  a lady hehehehehe



Long time since I've been called that!  LOL


----------



## sofaraway (Jun 8, 2009)

Thats great Tom, for anything to change it takes people who will challenge the rules and you are one of those people. Keep up the fight!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> Thats great Tom, for anything to change it takes people who will challenge the rules and you are one of those people. Keep up the fight!



Couldn't agree more, Tom, well done for all your hard work! And I hope the exams are going well too!


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the encouragement. I'm going to e-mail my MP tomorrow and DUK aswell. I'll be asking that they suggest to one another (just covering the possibilty of one forgetting to mention it lol) that I be allowed to join the TA during my time at uni. I feel that this would give me a good idea of what to expect from officer training and allow me to develop strategies to work my diabetes around exercises and so forth. 

Tom


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello all!

Time for an update. I've had a e-mail from DUK after their meeting with my MP. DUK say that he is willing to help me. They have left the article about the American soldier with type one who was deployed to Iraq on operations - http://www.diabetes.org/diabetes-forecast/jul2005/back.jsp

They are going to provide him with a list of questions that he can ask in Parliament about diabetes and the army. They will be providing accounts of people unable to join up or that were discharged due to diabetes (MikeP if you read this can you get in touch with me if you want to let DUK know about your time in the army and discharge due to diabetes?). They have discussed that things work differently in different countries and the emergency services. 

Tom


----------



## runner (Jun 27, 2009)

That's good news Tom.  Let's hope they see sense and listen!


----------



## Steff (Jun 27, 2009)

great news keep us posted still Tom


----------

